
The end of aerospace - Elfan
http://thespacereview.com/article/798/1
======
jadams
Satellites and warheads in LEO travel at similar altitudes and velocities.

What are these LEO warheads of which you speak? Does he really mean ballistic
missiles? In that case the speeds are _very_ different.

